# Anybody know about THIS, Scam or No ?



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Here is a link to the patent application filed by Dr. Dodds:
FOOD SENSITIVITY TESTING IN ANIMALS - Patent Application 20100190190

I'd be interested in reading about testing and success stories if there are any out there.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Dodds is highly respected in the breeder community, but I have to admit some skepticism over how this would work. The whole problem with antibody testing is that the presence of antibodies does not always translate into real-world symptoms. Also, by identifying corn, wheat, and soy as primary antigens, the advertisement for the test seems to be playing towards what general internet chatter has identified as allergens, not what the actual veterinary literature says are the more common allergens.

So I have some skepticism here over how useful this will really be, but again, Dodds is very respected by a large community.

I would really love to see some independent evaluation of Dodds' work on allergens before I buy that this can work. Otherwise, it's a huge moneymaker without any peer review. Anybody know of any published, peer-reviewed literature by Dodds or her team on salivary diagnostics?


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

I am going to call on it today and probably do the test on my pup since it is a saliva test. Found some info on another board that says it is legit but I agree. It needs more investigation.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Radarsdad said:


> I am going to call on it today and probably do the test on my pup since it is a saliva test. Found some info on another board that says it is legit but I agree. It needs more investigation.


Please let us know what the test recommends and keep us updated to see if the tests actually helped your pup any. Legitimate trials and publication of results of this would have been nice *before *she applied for the patent or at least *before* offering to the public and taking money for it. I know our veterinary clinic discounts things like this unless there is some background research that indicates success.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Dallas Gold said:


> Please let us know what the test recommends and keep us updated to see if the tests actually helped your pup any. Legitimate trials and publication of results of this would have been nice *before *she applied for the patent or at least *before* offering to the public and taking money for it. I know our veterinary clinic discounts things like this unless there is some background research that indicates success.


That literature may in fact exist in some veterinary journals that I don't have access too. And I can see applying for a patent even if you have scant evidence, just to lock it in while you do further research.

I hope she's not selling it preemptively. That doesn't jive with her sterling reputation.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I would trust anything having to do with Dr. Jean Dodds. I will be having this test done on Rose and Baby J as soon as possible.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Claire's Friend said:


> I would trust anything having to do with Dr. Jean Dodds. I will be having this test done on Rose and Baby J as soon as possible.


Please keep us posted on if the test is helpful or not.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

tippykayak said:


> That literature may in fact exist in some veterinary journals that I don't have access too. And I can see applying for a patent even if you have scant evidence, just to lock it in while you do further research.
> 
> I hope she's not selling it preemptively. That doesn't jive with her sterling reputation.


I agree on applying for the patent as soon as practical and I hope there is some successful testing out there for her sake. I was also thinking her reputation might suffer terribly if it turned out to be a dud. She doesn't have a good relationship with the veterinary clinic we use simply because she advised a client to stop HW treatment on a dog without discussing it beforehand with the dog's veterinarian....the dog contracted HW disease and after the clinic owner found out about it they no longer deal with her. All thyroid testing goes through MSU, which offers the same tests. If this new saliva test proves successful in the field and a patent is granted to Dr. Dodds, it will be interesting to see what our clinic will do for clients that might benefit!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

I called them today. Initial testing (introductory) is $55.00. I asked them if there is an age requirement (puppies), Jeff called me back within 15 min. and said dogs need to 1 1/2 years of age before the allergies show up. I will have Gunner tested at 18 mos. He was ready to send the kit immediately and took my information, they do thyroid testing as well.
Hope this helps


----------



## Katarina (Jan 19, 2011)

Here is a link to a post on German Shepherds forum. Someone there had the Nutriscan done: hemo pet food sensitivity results - German Shepherd Dog Forums


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I have no idea how accurate it is or how well it works, but since it doesn't test for chicken intolerance/allergy I would consider it worthless. JMO.


----------



## Katarina (Jan 19, 2011)

Just found this thread. So did anybody try this test. Was it helpful in some way? I can not find anywhere any reviews.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I have done the introductory test with Rose. It was pretty much spot on. They have expanded the foods covered greatly and the price too.  But I am having Jordan done mow since she is one years old. CERF test first,then this one.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

I called them and they said that the dogs do not acquire allergies until after 18mos.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Radarsdad said:


> I called them and they said that the dogs do not acquire allergies until after 18mos.


Guess I better check that then.  Luckily I finally found a food that seems to agree with her and she has stopped itching.


----------

